# STOP confusing aulonocara Usisya with aulonocara Blue Neon



## cichlid_baby (Jan 28, 2003)

Why do people continue to confuse these two fishes all the time?

They are different fishes and have different appearances.

Usisya is the original Flavescent peacock - Yellow body with dark black fins.










Hai Reef or Undu Reef Blue Neon peacock - Yellow body with blue fins - hence the name sake.


----------



## gvdiscman (Feb 9, 2007)

Noted.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

To the casual hobbyist they look similar. With both pictures in front of you its easy but seeing one or the other I can understand why they get confused.


----------



## cichlid_baby (Jan 28, 2003)

The worst thing one can do is get these two fishes confused with one another and end up with males and females that are not the right locations for each fish and ruining the distinction between the two fishes with the subsequent spawns.

Right now.. it is very hard to find the TRUE black and yellow colored Usisya Flavenscent peacock around these parts.

That's too bad since it is a very striking fish with brilliant color as seen below.


----------



## giantkeeper (Mar 10, 2011)

^^ gorgeous!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Wonder if they'd get along...


----------



## zoie (Mar 7, 2011)

yup, they look the same to me. I had to look several times before I could see the difference. It is sad, when they merge and a lot of detail gets lost in the mixing.

Yours is beautiful.  You should breed them and make sure they don't get lost in the mix. then they wouldn't be so hard to find in your area. :thumb:


----------



## cgronko (Jun 25, 2009)

yeah breed yours and ill buy some fry


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

If referring to my picture, which I'm not sure you are, they're not the same, I just found it weird that the coloring was reminiscent of each other. Mine is an elongatus usisya (mbuna) and the picture (#1 and #3) posted by cichlid_baby is an Aulonocara stuartgranti (Usisya) which is a peacock.
Sorry for any confusion, I should have explained. :wink:


----------



## zoie (Mar 7, 2011)

GTZ said:


> If referring to my picture, which I'm not sure you are, they're not the same, I just found it weird that the coloring was reminiscent of each other. Mine is an elongatus usisya (mbuna) and the picture (#1 and #3) posted by cichlid_baby is an Aulonocara stuartgranti (Usisya) which is a peacock.
> Sorry for any confusion, I should have explained. :wink:


No, I think you explained it right. the first and second pictures are totaly different fish, and you didn't see how people get confused. I am new to cychlids, so when I looked at them I thought they looked exactly alike. (I still do). It's funny how your eye gets trained to pick that stuff up and you don't realize it.

When I met my mother-in-law, who new everything about gardening, I wanted to learn so I would help her weed. I could not tell a weed from a seedling! She thought it was so easy. Nope I couldn't do it. Now (20 yrs later) I know exactly what is a weed and what is a seedling when they are 1" high.


----------

